# AirWire GP38-2 Drop-In install



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Installation of the new AirWire Drop-In was a relatively simple task. I did, however, relocate the Phoenix P8 to the fuel tank, allowing for the retention of both weights. 






















Since I plan to due remote uncoupling with this engine, I needed to install the KD 1906 coupler to ensure reliable uncoupling. Mounting the KD 1906, required the fabrication of a new pedestal and notching of the nose.











The USAT GP38-2 was custom painted by Paul Fries with Decals by Stan.
The Terminal Railroad Association was originally created to satisfy the need for an efficient method of interchanging rail traffic at the railroad hub of St. Louis Missouri.
http://terminalrailroad.com


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Jim.... That's a beauty. She sure turned out nice.









I'll have to make an appoiintment to see it run on my next trip back to Mascoutah..









Have you been able to do enough runs with it to get an idea about run times with the new drop in boards?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you been able to do enough runs with it to get an idea about run times with the new drop in boards? 

Just got it together yesterday. Since I'm going to use it for switching cars, it might be tough to measure. BTW, the new features in the board, i.e., charging jack, fuse, power and sound switches and lighting options are great.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Jim. I've heard they have some great upgrades but haven't had my hands on one yet. 

It should function very nicely as a swtching locomotive. Will you be running it on the basement layout???


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good Jim you did just what i'm doing with the P8 are you using the led outlet? have you tried to change the headlight yet? 
owe and I changed the fuse to a 15amp 20 seamed to much.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Mar 2011 12:49 PM 
Wow, Jim.... That's a beauty. She sure turned out nice.









I'll have to make an appoiintment to see it run on my next trip back to Mascoutah..









Have you been able to do enough runs with it to get an idea about run times with the new drop in boards?
And why would the board effect the run times? Connections make a difference?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Jim you did just what i'm doing with the P8 are you using the led outlet? have you tried to change the headlight yet? 
owe and I changed the fuse to a 15amp 20 seamed to much. 
Oops, missed the size of the fuse, you're right, 20 amps is too much. Don't plan to add ditch lights, so I haven't used the aux output. Didn't change the headlight, but will dim the cab and number board lights.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some more real photos: http://www.railpictures.net/showpho...d=Terminal Railroad Association of St. Louis


http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php?railroad=TerminalRailroadAssociationofStLouisReal nice looking paint job.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too bad that CVP did not make the frequency switch accessible from the underside of the loco. 

Did they still keep all the switches? Light, motor, sound, smoke, etc? I believe there were 4 switches stock. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg not sure what switches you mean all of the usa switches are gone in there place are the power switch for the airwire board 
and the power switch for sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the 4 stock USA switches on the bottom (motor, smoke, lights, sound I believe) are replaced with 2 switches: airwire power and awire sound? 

So that would leave 2 of the original holes open... so therefore my comment about too bad the rotary frequency switch is not accessible through one of them. Also too bad they "lost" the lighting switch. 

What lighting functions are available with the airwire install? I would assume forward and reverse lights function. Can you control the cab light or other lights at all? 

Does the lighting turn off in any way or with the Airwire power switch? 

(sorry for all the questions, just curious) 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg the center 2 holes are cut out for charging port. all lights go on or off with f 0 and power switch,looks like about 20 
headlight effects by the CV value


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a beautiful shot of the prototype by Mike Mautner......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dick, nice to know how they handled it! 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow stan with that shot it makes jim's model look awesome


----------

